
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
mikeryan
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF, CA / Remote Possible but likely it will have to be in
the US at this point. We pay competitive market consulting rates.

A Different Engine is looking to expand our contractor portfolio.

WHO WE ARE

A Different Engine is an interactive agency which builds advanced media
applications for our clients. We've been focused on TV applications on
Connected TV's (Yahoo Widgets, Samsung SmartHub) and Over the Top Boxes
(Roku/Boxee/GoogleTV) but have been moving to doing more mobile work
(particularly on tablets) and some traditional web (most of our web work is
for web services which power out TV and tablet apps instead of consumer facing
web apps). This is a bespoke design and development business. We've worked
with CBS/NBC/Comcast/The UFC and others.

WHAT WE NEED We currently have a few inbound projects which may exceed our
current capacity so we're looking for a few contract folks to help bridge the
gap. We tend to prefer local folks (SF, NY and we have some folks in
Cleveland) though we will go remote for the right fit.

PRIMARY TECHNOLOGIES Our two most pressing needs are for frontend Javascript
folks and Android Folks. On the JS side we do full Rich Internet Apps on TVs
our main libraries are Jquery and Backbone. On the Android side we actually
have a few inbound tablet projects and may have some work on the new GoogleTV
platform (V2).

When we do backend work we like Rails, we've played with Node/Redis/MongoDB -
we think this may be a good stack for some projects, and we sometimes have to
deliver apps in PHP. We're really technology agnostic. Because we do bespoke,
project based development we can't afford to be tied too much to specific
technologies. We use the best tool for the job when we can, and sometimes we
use the technology we're told to use. Thats the nature of our business.

You can reach me at mike AT a different engine DOT com with questions or even
just to chat ;-)

------
Zuviko
SEEKING FREELANCER OR INTERN: Mexico City

We have a position open in our small software/web services company. Combo work
from home/come in to office (Roma Norte/Condesa area). We're expanding our web
services and want someone keen to learn: we're flexible with what tools you
choose to use but you should have a decent grounding in Javascript/CSS/PHP(or
similar)/MySQL. Good english is important. We really love our industry and are
the current leading service provider in our field, working with top clients
internationally. Email us at hire.me.mex@gmail.com for info.

------
tedkimble
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a bit of unicorn: a designer and a developer[0].

I practice responsive front-end design and implementation and enjoy using
Sass, Coffeescript, and Mustache. I have a graduate design degree in
architecture.

I have over four years Ruby on Rails experience; I enjoy Sinatra and have
developed my own miniature Ruby web application library[1]. I have an
undergraduate degree in physics.

[0]: <http://kimble.co/web> [1]: <https://github.com/tedkimble/bruter>

Email in profile

------
ssharp
SEEKING FREELANCE - Remote / Cleveland, Ohio

Budget is not established but is flexible. Expected initial duration is 3-4
weeks. Engagement will be limited after that, but potential for limited long-
term help is there.

\---

tr;dr:

We have already done a lot of experimenting/testing with Drupal, but need
someone with D7 experience to make sure we're doing things the right way.

\---

A Drupal consultant to help us customize a Drupal installation profile to be
used to power upwards of 50 individual Drupal sites.

We need to work together to define our needs and translate them into a Drupal
system. In addition to creating a customized base Drupal installation, you
will help us create a clear process for systems administration. Experience
with Drush is critical.

In addition to programming, configuration, and other technical tasks, we
really need you to to help us better understand Drupal best-practices and
educate us on a few areaas. We will be creating a system that will empower
close to 100 web content contributors, but will be maintained/adminted by a
relatively small (and already very busy!) staff. We need to get things right
from the onset to offset wasted time fixing things at scale.

Contact: scott.sharp@case.edu

Please do not reply if you do not have experience with Drupal 7 (multisite
installs), Drush, or do not wish to have very active communications during the
project.

------
neilxdsouza
SEEKING WORK: Mumbai, Relocate? Yes, Remote? Yes

I quit my job in Apr-2010, in the Middle East to work full time on my
compiler(s) for Market Research Survey and Data Processing. The compiler is
open source and hosted here:

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/xtcc>

Skills:

The compiler is written in C++, Yacc.

I developed the ERP system for the company I worked in Dubai (TNS MEA) -
Asp.Net/C#/SQL Server. Comfortable with Postgres.

I should be able to program in any language that you ask me to, although I
will need a little time to get warmed up (have been reading up on Lisp, Python
and Ruby).

Showcase:

Live demo of a survey: <http://173.230.133.34:8081/> (click "en" for English
instructions)

Project website: <http://qscript.in>

Why? :

I pitched to a few companies in India, but they are not interested in getting
into the products space.

Unfortunately, I have run out of time (I am 33), and have decided to freeze
the project for now and get a job as I have to pay my investors back.

The negative Karma on my username, is because of a "smart" comment I made,
when Wufoo was bought out by SurveyMonkey (I was just happy and overjoyed,
that a company in the MR related field made it).

Contact: nxd_in@yahoo.com

------
Hrundi
SEEKING WORK - Argentina

My name is Victor, a 28 year old developer living in Argentina.

Expertise:

* PHP

* MySQL

* JavaScript

* HTML 4 and 5

* C#

* Unix administration

Secondary skills:

* Java

* DirectX and OpenGL

Background:

I've been programming LAMP based sites for about 9 years and I'm currently
working for a very large mobile games developer for 4 years now.

My work in there consists mostly of the following:

* Integrating customer billing for mobile sites, both North American and South American (closed carrier APIs and gateways such as Paypal and Amazon Payments)

* On-call support outside office hours (in which I solve issues with firewalls, programming mistakes made by developers, etc)

* Shop development and design. Basically, these are websites that display content and allow purchases with the aforementioned billing methods.I also focus on improving our custom, in-house developed framework that drives most of the websites.

Previous endeavors include:

* PHP programming and Unix administration at a large South American portal (from 2002 to 2005). It proved to be immensely informative, since we had to deal with a site that gathered several hundred thousands pageviews per day.

* PHP programming and database administration at a credit-report company (from 2005 to 2007). This also proved to be quite helpful, as I had to deal with an ill-maintained IBM Informix database, with poor normalization along with hundreds of millions of rows.

You can contact me at ar_freelancer AT yahoo.com

Thanks for the opportunity!

~~~
Jose_GD
Buena suerte en tu búsqueda, Víctor!

------
bsenftner
Seeking work - remote or in person: Los Angeles, CA

Senior technologist, MBA, with specializations in automated business systems,
Drupal sites with eCommerce & RESTful APIs, 3D animation production systems (8
high profile video games, 6 VFX heavy major release feature films, plus 24
other entertainment software products.) I mostly code in PHP, C/C++, &
JavaScript; but I know and have professionally worked in Perl, MS Office VBA,
assembly, BASH, and LISP. I create automated businesses, and automated
existing business operations, with an emphasis on media production. I am also
somewhat good at AI, having written AIs for several video games, and automated
systems. I create and lead highly efficient teams, I mentor well, teach
classes, as well as create entire operations solo. I was an Operating System
developer for the original PlayStation. Whatever you're doing, I can make it
better, and your work environment better too. I can be reached at
www.BlakeSenftner.com.

------
JoeCortopassi
SEEKING WORK -- Remote (located in southern California)

2 years experience with the Php/MySQL/HTML/CSS/JavaScript stack, using a range
of frameworks (Kohana, jQuery, Dojo, Blueprint) to build complex object
oriented software on the web (lead management and delivery, cms, etc)

1 year experience with iPhone/iOS stack. Check out "Follow my Money" for an
example of a simple app I've made.

Looking for steady work (wife and 2 kids)

Resume: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joe-cortopassi/24/76b/5b9>

iPhone App: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?l...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?ls=1&mt=8)

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/#!/JoeCortopassi>

Youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/user/Cortopasta>

Example Website I've done: www.temeculaprep.com

Rate:$75 an hour. Willing to go as low as $50 for W2 and benefits

CONTACT: joe(at)joecortopassi[dot]com

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK

Freelance Artist/Illustrator residing in San Francisco Bay Area. I can work
remotely.

I'm a graduate from the Cleveland Institute of Art with a Bachelor of Fine
Arts in Illustration.

I can do:

* Mascots for your products

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items)

* Character Design/Development

* Flyers

Here's my portfolio site: <http://www.taxidermyrobot.com>

I am open to: Part Time, Freelance

Email me if you're interested in my work.

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK (NYC or remote) I am passionate about Android and Java
development. I have worked on several large applications and smaller ones as
well. Please take a look at my work here:
<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

------
lynaghk
SEEKING FREELANCER Remote or Portland, Oregon.

<http://keminglabs.com> does interactive data visualization on the web via SVG
+ JavaScript. We use a lot of D3.js; formerly via CoffeeScript, now moving to
ClojureScript. Backend tends to be Ruby or Clojure.

We have a variety of upcoming projects that we could work with a freelancer
on; web/iPad reporting tools in the healthcare domain, scientific publishing
widgets, and a Google Calendar meets Command and Conquer application for the
US military.

We do fixed-bid work with our clients, and we'll expect the same from you.
Talking talk tech arcana over beer is fun, but ultimately you're a
professional that can delivers more results than code; you pick your tools,
work enviornment, &c.

Contact me:

    
    
      email: kevin@keminglabs.com
      Github: lynaghk

------
brianmwang
SEEKING FREELANCER - Mountain View, CA / Remote

Fitocracy is seeking an iOS freelancer to help build our iPhone app.

WHAT WE'RE WORKING ON:

Fitocracy is a fitness social network that turns working out into a more
addictive, social experience. We take all the addictive qualities of games
like Everquest and World of Warcraft and use them to motivate users to
exercise more. Fitocracy users earn XP, level up, unlock achievements, and
beat quests, all by tracking their workouts. Our vision is to turn fitness
into the most addictive, social experience possible.

We've bootstrapped our way to over 110,000 users in 8 months. We're projected
to surpass 200k users by the end of 2011/early 2012. Our users spent over 5.3
million minutes on site last month.

We are part of Dave McClure's 500 Startups and just raised an angel round so
we're ready to add some fuel to the fire.

WHY WE'RE AWESOME:

We've been skyrocketing in popularity because we've hit on a pretty powerful
idea: getting out of shape geeks fit by offering them something they already
know - video game thinking. We've been featured on XKCD
(<http://xkcd.com/940/>), Penny Arcade (<http://penny-
arcade.com/comic/2011/10/28>), and CNN
([http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/14/health/video-gamers-
bodybuilde...](http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/14/health/video-gamers-bodybuilders-
fitocracy/index.html)).

Our team is small and nimble - decisions are made quickly and we stay
incredibly well connected to our community. You'll have a huge impact on a lot
of users from the first day our mobile app is released.

WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR:

We're looking for an iOS developer who can take full ownership of building our
iPhone app. You'll be working closely with the team to ensure the app jives
with the rest of the Fitocracy product, collect user feedback, and iterate as
necessary.

You should have experience shipping awesome iOS apps that actually get used.
You should have an obsession with providing an awesome user experience. You
ideally work well with teams and communicate quickly and constantly.

COMPENSATION:

We're offering highly competitive rates for this project. There's also the
good chance we'll hire you full time if you kick ass and work well with the
team.

CONTACT:

jobs@fitocracy.com

------
Srirangan
SEEKING WORK ===

Technologies \--- Node.js, Python, Scala

Links \--- GitHub - <https://github.com/Srirangan> Blog -
<http://srirangan.net> About - <http://srirangan.net/about> Twitter -
<http://twitter.com/srirangan> LinkedIn -
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/srirangan>

Showcase \--- Review19 - Next generation, real time story board for your
projects - <http://www.review19.com>

Location \--- New Delhi, India

Will work remotely? \--- Yes

------
brettvallis
SEEKING WORK - Cape Town, South Africa, remote and travel as required.
Enterprise Product Manager with experience in managing teams, and full product
lifecycle development. Primary stack is Windows, ASP.NET, and major commercial
software platform for the last 8 years has been SharePoint (2003 - 2010).
Experience includes working as SharePoint Product Manager for Microsoft
Consulting Services (Reading, UK), and working with 100+ local, and regional
government, parastatal, and private enterprise-sized organisations. Looking to
develop as a private freelancer with the view to establishing small ISV.
contact: brettvallis [at] hotmail [dot] com

------
deno
SEEKING WORK — Remote

Mostly Python, Javascript. I’m looking for small to medium-sized projects.
Just starting out, but I’ve already put up some code online:
<https://launchpad.net/pylandro-collections-range>
<https://launchpad.net/awkwardduet>

I’ve used Python and JS professionally to solve various real-world problems
and I can manage substantial complexity. I’m working on improving my online
portfolio, but in the meantime I’m interested in really any kind of paid work.

For any offers or inquiries contact me at: hn@deno.pl .

------
charlesdm
SEEKING WORK. Belgium. Remote, but have no problem travelling for certain
things.

Mobile development; native iOS (Objective-C) and Android (Java) development.
Past experience also includes C/C++ and desktop development (Windows & Mac).

Specialities: Low level programming in C/C++, multi platform software
(desktop, mobile), porting of libraries, 2D/3D renderers, back end systems.

Portfolio work is up at <http://pandaris.com>. I'm also working on two other
personal iOS projects (one is finished and ready for release), so get in touch
if you want to hear more. :)

Market rate contract work only; email and skype are on my profile.

------
egor83
SEEKING WORK - Remote (St. Petersburg, Russia)

Python, GAE. Relatively new to these, though I did a few small things already,
including one for HN [1].

Have prior experience with C# and embedded (C, asm for MCUs); also have some
knowledge of maths and physics.

You can reach me at egor.ryabkov(at)gmail.com

GitHub page: <https://github.com/egor83>

Some more details, CV, more links:

<http://egor83.wikidot.com/py-dev-looking-for-a-job>

\-------------------------------

[1] My HN tool - poll visualizer:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2977909>

------
rpwilcox
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Harrisburg PA)

Ruby on Rails, iOS/Mac app development, Python (Turbogears, Django), C++

I've been using Ruby on Rails for the last 3 years, on a variety of projects
(some 7 engineer, 18 month projects, some minimum viable products for
startups). Been programming Cocoa for the last 8 years, likewise with Python.
5 years C++ experience.

I'm a big fan of quality work, communication with clients, and developing
things in an agile manner (behavior driven development, tests, collaboration
over contracts).

Check out my github: <http://www.github.com/rwilcox>

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, learning
Backbone.js), PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB, RabbitMQ
(Celery and pika), Twitter API.

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://www.presidenciables2013.cl/>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
e_g
SEEKING WORK -- Freelance/Remote/Travel/Local

PhD in Information Retrieval graduate (9/2011, UK), 3yrs industry experience
(IBM lab, and HP Consulting division)

 _Programming Languages_ : Java, C#, Python, Ruby, R, Perl, C

 _Research IR_ : Search Engines(MG4J, Lemur, Terrier), Evaluation procedures
(TREC-style)

 _Research NLP_ : Semantic Vector Space models (LSA, HAL, COALS, PMI)

 _General Proficiency_ : Large scale text and document processing techniques
(stop-wording, stemming, indexing, nosql (tokyo, kyoto cabinet))

Happy to answer any questions for more specific details and provide my CV and
references on request.

get.erik{at}gmail.com

------
templaedhel
SEEKING WORK. - Remote

Front end designer and developer - photoshop, html(5) and css(3), love
javascript and responsive fast ajax applications.

Backend developer, fluent with node.js, mongodb, plus still familiar with LAMP
from days long past. Also have done some work with AWS.

<http://templaedhel.com> for some work. If you're curious about seeing more,
or hearing references, they exist. templaedhel at gmail dot com. I also hang
out on #startups on freenode if you want to chat. Or gchat.

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK (Remote). Location: Porto, Portugal, EU

Backend Python/Frontend Javascript Developer

\- Python: Django, Tipfy, Google App Engine [, virtualenv, pip]

\- Javascript: Dojo Toolkit (including Dijits), JQuery, Node.js

\- Java: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam, Groovy/Grails, Solr; (many beers ago)

\- *NIX shell and sysadmin skills

\- Source control svn, git, mercurial

\- Databases: MySQL, Postgres

\- General: Good learner, passionate about the work, experience remote with
multi-cultural/timezone/skilled teams

\- Hang around on IRC ;-)

References on <http://pt.linkedin.com/in/josemoreira>

------
mike-cardwell
SEEKING WORK - Nottingham/UK

Perl programmer, web developer, Linux sysadmin, email administrator. List of
stuff that I have done and can do: <https://grepular.com/me>

Business site : <http://cardwellit.com/> Technical blog :
<https://grepular.com/> Github : <https://github.com/mikecardwell>

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a UI/UX designer looking to work with startups and smaller companies. My
expertise lies in: Photoshop (visual design), HTML(5), CSS(3), and jQuery. I
also have a fair bit of experience with Wordpress. I've recently gone full-
time so I'm looking to book up my schedule for the next couple of months
(reasonable rates always and flexible with smaller teams/projects).

Check out my work and get in touch: <http://www.ryanglover.net>

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote

Languages & Technologies: Ruby & Rails, Node.js, some Python/Django

Other stuff: git, Rspec, Cucumber, SASS, HAML, CoffeeScript, MongoDB, jQuery,
some linux administration.

<http://goshakkk.name/> or directly via email me@goshakkk.name

I would like to work on great & interesting projects, if I can amaze me with
your idea, I can do your project for free. (Inner desire to work on something
cool, combined with need to fill up my portfolio)

------
jenn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Brooklyn, NYC / Remote

WHO ARE WE: Accompl.sh is the online community to achieve your yearly goals.

WHAT WE NEED: Developers with experience with API integrations, data
analytics, mobile web apps (bonus points for iOS).

Designers - particularly graphic designers / illustrators. Also looking for
interface designers.

TECH: PHP, mysql, github, the usual suspects.

DETAILS (and other positions): <http://bit.ly/accomplshjobs> CONTACT:
jobs+hn@accompl.sh

------
martynrdavies
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: London, UK Skillsets: Software Engineer, Client Side Developer, iOS
Developer

Who we are: Six Two are a London based API, web and mobile web development
company specializing in building applications in the
music/culture/entertainment space. We have a multitude of clients and 3 main
products of our own that require more staffing.

More info: <http://www.sixtwoproductions.co.uk/jobs>

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK: UK, Derby. Remote, travel or local OK.

Microsoft stack developer - .Net, (C#, VB.Net, ASP.Net, Winforms), MSSQL
(v7-2008R2), VB6, ASP3. HTML, CSS and JavaScript too, SAS as well if that's
your thing. Back end, front end, large or small, 11 years in industry now.

(Less Hacker related but I'm as at home with a camera if you're after a
photographer.)

One day I'll set up a portfolio site - until then, contactable at gp dot webb
at ntlworld dot com.

------
mattmillr
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I'm a full-stack coder, my strengths are Python/Django, jQuery, iOS.

I would love opportunities in Android, MongoDB. I have experience with
RabbitMQ, Celery, nginx, memcached. I've done plenty of PHP and Actionscript
as well.

I always look forward to this thread, it has been the source for some of my
best clients. Contact me at:

<http://brooklynsoftworks.com> \- matt@brooklynsoftworks.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

------
MattBearman
SEEKING WORK

PHP/JavaScript/HTML/CSS developer. I'm based in the UK, and happy with local
or remote work.

I've over 5 years experience in PHP, and have used many frameworks, including
CodeIgniter, CakePHP and Zend.

I've also got a lot of experience with CMSs including Wordpress and Expression
Engine.

My email address is on my profile.

<http://mattbearman.co.uk>

<http://bugmuncher.com>

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Long term contract work. $29/hr. 90 hour 2 week cap. Paypal/Venmo.

Support a family of CPAP websites including CPAP.com, CPAPtalk.com and
CPAPDropShip.com.

PHP/MySQL/jQuery/RabbitMQ/Asterisk. GM is a coder and manages the team.

Two HNers currently contract remotely with us and we are looking to add a
third. I'm happy to put you in touch with them to get a feel for our company
and the work ahead of starting.

Contact: johnny@cpap.com

------
kaffeinecoma
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Cleveland, USA based)

Experienced Webapp dev: Java, Wicket, Lucene/SOLR, Hibernate, Google App
Engine, etc.

I built <http://appgravity.com>, a search engine for Android Apps that
currently gets ~65K pageviews/day.

Other work samples & contact info available at <http://armhold.com/portfolio>.

------
pdelgallego
SEEKING WORK. I'm based in the Denmark, remote/travel is OK, will relocate for
the right project.

Web Developer: Ruby on Rails, Rspec, Cucumber, CSS/SASS, HTML/HAML, MongoDB,
Javascript, Coffeescript, Backbone, Jasmine, jQuery, Git, and a little bit of
Unix.

Portfolio: <http://pdelgallego.com> (work in progress)

Email: $irb> "%s.%s@gmail.com" % %w(pedro delgallego)

rate: ~$45/hour

------
rishi
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco/Bay Area - Graphic Designer

This post is for Puja Bakshi (amazing designer), 9yrs experience. Needs H1-B
Visa.

Portfolio/Website here: <http://pujabakshi.com/>

Full Resume located here: <http://pujabakshi.com/contact/PujaBakshiResume.pdf>

Contact Info located on her website

------
Xixi
SEEKING WORK - Japan, Kobe. Remote, travel or local ok.

I'm a doing some freelancing while bootstrapping ShiningPanda
(<https://www.shiningpanda.com>). My expertise lies in: Python (Django,
RabbitMQ/Celery, etc.) and Continuous Integration with Jenkins. I've also done
my fair share of HTML / CSS / JQuery and GWT.

Email in profile

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based)

Front end/PHP developer. HTML5, CSS/SASS, JS etc etc. I've worked on some
pretty large sites. making many $$$ - even some in Perl. Also, iOS/Android
development using Titanium (i.e. NOT ObjC - though I do dabble).

Happy with git (though I'm a hg user myself) and fluent with Photoshop.

URL's etc can be supplied on request.

Will relocate for the right project, but do prefer remote.

------
guruz
SEEKING WORK We're a offering consulting/contract work around Nokia's Qt
framework. We're also interested in doing more general work in the world of
open source, desktop, mobile.

If you're interested contact us via <http://woboq.com/> We're based in Berlin
but look for remote work everywhere.

------
haxoo
SEEKING WORK

javascript expert

github profile: <http://www.ozkeebo.com/github>

samples:

<http://www.purfiction.com>

<http://blog.bindows.net/?p=52>

<http://www.ozkeebo.com>

    
    
      rate: 50/h
      remote only

------
deniz
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne AUS or Remote (will travel for short periods)

Android app developer - dedicated to great end user experience, app
performance and code quality.

Previous 6+ years experiences in .NET stack (C# ASP.NET, MVC, Silverlight,
Winforms)

web: <http://www.themodernink.com> twitter : @themodernink

------
billpaetzke
SEEKING FREELANCER - Los Angeles - <http://www.leads360.com>

OpenVBX Developer | Short-term, remote-friendly, US citizen only

[http://engineering.leads360.com/post/12202543481/openvbx-
dev...](http://engineering.leads360.com/post/12202543481/openvbx-developer)

------
blckswn49
Seeking Work - Remote or in Taiwan

Technical writer, copy-writer, editor, content developer, academic writing,
etc... available for jobs big and small. Have written content for the
following websites: editing.tw, www.novaismed.com. Portfolio, samples, and
references available upon request. blckswn49@gmail.com

------
_pius
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: San Francisco, CA or Remote

Skillset: iOS Developer

I'm looking for an expert iOS developer to help our startup, BeCouply, go a
little faster on the iPhone app. We've got a fun concept, we're funded by
Mitch Kapor et al, and we're about to get some great exposure on a major news
channel.

Reach out to me at pius@alum.mit.edu.

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC; remote work is fine

I am a web developer with significant experience with Python/Django, Linux
system administration, and HTML5/CSS3/JQuery. I understand both Git and
Mercurial, and validate my code with both pep8 and the W3's HTML validator.

Contact me at hn-2011-11@marteydodoo.com

------
rileywatkins
SEEKING WORK - Portland/Remote

I do web development with Python (Django and Flask), PHP, ColdFusion (and
CFWheels), SQL, JavaScript (and jQuery), HTML, CSS, some Flex and AS3, etc.

I'm open to part-time, full-time, and freelance.

<http://github.com/rwatkins>

email: riley at rileywatkins dot com

------
ed209
SEEKING WORK. REMOTE/UK.

UI+UX Designer for Mob (Android and iOS), Web. Also like building what I
design in CSS, HTML, JS.

Some work at <http://bit.ly/edlea-info> and <http://www.edlea.com>

wltm SF based startups.

------
brianjolney
SEEKING FREELANCER

Vita Coco - NYC

Looking for a generalist developer to run some projects internally, would need
to be based in the NYC area. Half on site work, half remote.

Think PHP/MYSQL backend work, HTML/CSS/JS frontend work, social APIs
(Facebook, Twilio, Mailchimp), Phonegap iPad apps, etc.

Email me: bolney@vitacoco.com

~~~
RDDavies
I'd recommend sending me a message before someone considers taking this on.

~~~
inthecompanyof
That good, huh?

~~~
RDDavies
No.

I'm surprised my post got downvoted when I'm trying to prevent HN Freelancers
from investing a significant portion of their time to be left out to dry, as
I've done with this client.

~~~
csomar
Yes. But what if the problem was actually with you. Why email you in the first
place? Just tell us your story in few short lines, and everyone will judge
from his perspective. The other party can have the ability to reply, too.

------
robinwarren
$$ hope no one has a problem with me mentioning my site

www.jobstractor.com

There's some contracting/freelancing jobs on there. I got an email today from
soneone who has already found work through the site. It's still a work in
progress, but improving all the time. Happy job hunting :)

~~~
Vivtek
What the ... what kind of site is that, actually? One of the "job postings" is
a Biblical quote. (<http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/SHoffman9213/~fRy55>)

Seriously, that's just irritating.

~~~
robinwarren
Sorry for the irritation, as I say it's a work in progress including filtering
some things which shouldn't be in there.

~~~
Vivtek
Sure, but my question stands - I honestly don't know what it is I'm looking
at. Are you just filtering Twitter feeds for people who might want work done
and putting some geographical search information onto the posts? Aside from
the fact that I honestly don't know what that Biblical quote is doing there (I
looked for likely keywords), it's by no means obvious that this is what you're
doing. If you're serious enough about it to post it here to gain some
eyeballs, then you should probably also indicate what it is you've done.

If I were to tweet something vaguely job-related, and if somebody then got in
touch with me because they thought I'd posted a job on your site, I think I'd
be somewhat ... taken aback, I guess.

------
decadentcactus
SEEKING WORK - Perth, Australia, remote ok

$50/hr, list of work and buzzwords at paimoe.com. I'll discuss what you want,
then get access to a git repo and get started.

Mainly PHP, MYSQL, jQuery, HTML/CSS, Django/Python (less so). Built both large
sites and side projects.

Contact hi @ above domain.

------
bobds
SEEKING WORK

Location: Europe (can travel to your location for limited periods)

Skills: PHP, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, SQL, Java, Wordpress, Web
services, Web scraping

(more details: <http://disattention.com/about/> )

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Tokyo)

Interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world on
application design, usability, and branding.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
Mandar
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in Paris

Core skills: LAMP stack, with MySQL or MongoDB.

5 year experience designing high traffic web applications, doing security
audits or system administration.

I'm good at understanding business needs and can lead teams.

Also, I'm certified on PHP5 by Zend.

------
raizer
Seeking Work!

Technologies - TIBCO Product Stack (BusinessWorks,BusinessEvents, RV, EMS,
AMX, Activespaces), C, Java

Work level: Senior Dev/Architect

Location : Toronto, Canada

Will work remotely?: Yes (Preferred)

Fulltime/Part-time?: Part-time preferred

Rate: $100 - $120/hr. Depending on role and contract length.

------
adamjleonard
SEEKING WORK - Sarasota, Florida - REMOTE WORK ONLY

Web developer that is passionate, social, and always learning.

Skilled in the following:

* PHP 5 & PHP 5.3

* Rails 3.0 & 3.1

* jQuery

* NodeJS

* CoffeeScript

* HAML, SLIM, XHTML, CSS

* Linux admin

You can view my resume at <http://www.adamjleonard.com/resume>

------
stevederico
SEEKING WORK iOS Developer (San Francisco) Contract work only. No full-time or
equity gigs. Portfolio: <http://www.bixbyapps.com>

------
rizz0
SEEKING FREELANCER - AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3184887>

------
bo_Olean
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Full Time

Preferred work : LAMP Stack / AJAX Apps.

Can lead a team, work on both frontend & backend development. I don't do
designs.

You can find contact info in my profile.

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK: Based in NYC, remote or local

Python hacker: Flask/Django

GitHub: <https://github.com/maxcountryman>

contact: maxc@me.com

------
TamDenholm
SEEKiNG WORK UK Remote preferred but not required.

PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JS, jQuery. A lot of experience with Facebook apps,
CMS's and API's.

contact@ [myusername] .com

------
csomar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Looking for a $250-$400 gig. HTML/CSS/JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone) and PHP
(WordPress/Fat Free). Email in my profile.

------
skbohra123
SEEKING WORK. India. Remote Django.Jquery. PHP

Contact in my profile.

------
JohnOBrien10
Also seems relevant to mention my site to help people track job applications,
Job-Buddy.com. All feedback is welcome.

------
rscale
Seeking Work: Mostly Remote (based in the US, will travel to project kickoff /
milestone meetings if preferred)

Ruby on Rails Engineer, using Ruby since 2002 and Rails since 2005. Expert in
SQL (primarily PostgreSQL and MySQL/RDS.) Strong NoSQL: mostly Cassandra
(wrote the cassandra-cql driver), some Mongo and Riak.

Strong "HTML5" expertise having made extensive use HTML5 & XHTML, jQuery,
WebSocket, and pure JS.

Expert Unix operational skills using Linux, OpenBSD and FreeBSD on real and
virtualized platforms. Can use nginx or apache as easily as I can use heroku.

Github: <https://github.com/kreynolds> Blog:
<http://rubyscale.com/blog/tech_notes/>

Experienced working with existing teams. Can offer strategic and tactical
guidance, and can also do head-down coding. Comfortable executing large,
complex tasks.

One recent client coined the term "man-people" to describe his opinion that
despite being one person, I was doing the work of five men.

Prefer fixed-price/fixed-scope contract work, but daily rates are available.

contact: hello@rubyscale.com

------
infocaptor
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/ Pittsburgh, PA

Need a freelancer for <http://www.mockuptiger.com>

Port to Ipad. Someone with good experience converting html+javascript app to
Ipad. Please email nilesh@mockuptiger.com

------
frogly
SEEKING FREELANCER

I'm a designer, but I can't code. I'm looking for someone who can code a
template for a popular CMS. I'll do the design, and you can code. I'll provide
more guidance if you contact me, with your skillset and experience. If you
don't have much experience, don't worry! Just tell me what you're good at.

Estimated time required: a few weeks Estimated cost: a few hundred dollars

Contact: jimduggan -- yahoo.com

~~~
csomar
Correlating the estimated time required and estimated cost, you are basically
paying $100/week. I assume 5 days / week and 5 hours / day. That's $4/hour.
Serious?

~~~
lucisferre
I wonder how much he charges for design work? Cause if it's $4/hour I've got
some stuff he can do.

~~~
frogly
I don't live in the West, and I don't make as much money as you do. Is that
wrong? There are plenty of people using HN that are not reflections of
yourself.

I'm also not assuming that this will be worked on full-time. If it was, I
wouldn't expect it to take more than about a week.

~~~
csomar
I don't think where you live matters. I live in country with a Per Capita 15
times lower than the USA but charge something per hour which is related only
to my experience and knowledge.

